# FAC - Sept. 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For those of you who will be having kids going back to school or starting school I wish you luck with all the preparations and a bon voyage to all the adventurers.

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

I have been crazy busy, and there seems to be drama in my life which I absolutely cannot stand. Drama drives me crazy. When I'm feeling less frazzled (sorry Frazzle) and frayed around the edges I'll tell the story.

In the mean time I'm trying to spin whenever I have a spare moment which isn't enough lately. Sorry to be so late in getting this out.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey hey hey, Ha! I'm the first to post on FAC Sept 2013:nana: Just kidding... not much to say really just getting ready for homeschooling our 5th grade girlie, she has been most helpful with the animal chores in morning and evening, funny how she gathers the chickens to "put them to bed" different story when it come to her bed time 

She also has been helpful at our show season at the Traditional Archery Shoots, except when she runs off with her buddies, she's grown up with at these shows. Humm, teenage years around the corner:run:

Her and I are going to vend at Northern Michigan Lamb & Wool Festival at the end of this month, so I've been trying to rebuild stock and would like to do other fun things in felt, but that may be after this event. My sister and son are coming too and we're all going to camp on the grounds, It falls on my b-day, party time:buds: That's it! ~Chris


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

September? Less than two months now until SAFF! I'm taking three, yes THREE, spinning classes and am excited beyond reason.

I'm taking a class called Spinning 911, to help me spin what I want, not just a happy accident. The others are on plying and drafting. So much to learn with so little experience. Hopefully they won't ask me to leave--"Excuse me, ma'am, you clearly don't belong here..."


Two Tracks, I'm a homeschool mom too. This is my 17th year (whew!) and I have a 3rd grader and a 6th grader. We started two weeks ago-- so far, so good.


Thanks for getting the September thread going, Marchwind!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchie- sad for you for the drama. Hope you'll be okay.
Two Tracks...how did I miss that you are in MI?
BBchick- they won't toss you out! Fiber people are the most friendly, helpful people around. Good luck on your class.

We have decided to home school our 13 yr old son this year. We decided last week so I have been running to a fro to get things gathered together so we'll be a bit late starting. He didn't fare well with his grades last year, partially due to the sexual assault he suffered. But partially due to the autism also. We're going to take the year and try to figure out some compensation methods for forgetting everything and being totally disorganized. I'm scared to death, though I have HS-ed before. It HAD to be Physical Science this year, didn't it? I hope he learns half what I have to learn to do this. He will have art, robotics, piano for community classes and will attend school one period a day for chorus. 

I've been trying to get some fiber spun up. I'm heading to knee surgery soon and knitting will be a great time-filler. I can only spin for about an hour without pain consequences but I can spin a lot of fiber in an hour. I bought some peach-colored merino at the Mi FF. I started blending it with some dark brown...then decided that was too much contrast and a swatch looked 'muddy'. Then I decided to spin it alone.....now I realize that light peach really isn't my color though I love it. I'll have to knit it with something else in some kind of pattern. Ravelry patterns, here I come. LOL!! 

Wishing the best September for everyone.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I've been busy today canning bread and butter pickles with an old friend. It's always more mess than I remember, but the kitchen is back together and the laundry (so many kitchen towels seem to be needed to can in my kitchen...) is on the clothes line. I'm sitting here thinking it's almost time for evening chores. I love the connection to those before me who canned all they could in order to feed their families during the long hungry months of winter. It always makes me grateful that I can choose to be a thrifty steward of what I've been blessed with-and that no one will starve if I don't. 

This is my last weekend before going back to school. The kids all think they're the only ones not ready, but sometmes the teachers aren't really ready yet either. This year, that's me. My case load is large, the schedule can't be set yet until I run it by admin and see who I have for help with groups-and our newest member of the team will need to be mentored as it's her first year on the SpEd team. I'm thinking it might be a long school year...

I've got some fawn shetland that will soon be three ply yarn for the shawl I'm working on-a farose pattern with some lace-and I'm hoping to get some fiber carded to knit into a warm hat for a friend who has been kind enough to take my tags and cut/deliver my firewood. He also picked pears for me when he got his last week. I think he deserves a nice handspun, handknit hat for all of that work.

The heat has parched the huckleberries and the blackberries and the rain came a bit late to help, so the warning is to watch for bears down lower than usual. The game warden has already warned the school district to strap the cafeteria dumpsters. What that means for me-up where the bears usually are-I'm not really anxious to find out. 

I noticed the vine maple leaves are beginning to turn along the driveway already. The sky has that autumn blue to it as well. Mornings have been cooler, and the day isn't nearly as long as it was just a few weeks ago.

Fall is such a sweet sorrow. The garden is nearly finished and needs to be put to bed for winter. All those green tomatos must be made into something (last year's attempt was dismal). The hens have finished molting and are once again dressed in feathery browns, whites and reds for the winter ahead-but are resting from the frenzy of egg making that occupied them for the past 8 months. The sheep are busy growing winter coats-and so are the barn cats-while I'm busy making sure there's plenty in the barn to feed everyone all winter. There's one last mowing to schedule to keep the yard from looking ragged before snow covers it, and all the yard and deck furniture that served as places to sit, read, dream, knit and spin all summer must be carted up to the barn and stowed away for safe keeping. Days become to chilly to sit outdoors long, but not yet so chilly as to drive me completely indoors. 

Ahh, but I also love to sit indoors and watch the weather while the woodstove makes it cozy. Cuddled with little dogs (and sometimes cats as well) is a wonderful place to knit and spin....

May you find that every season is the best one yet; may you find that each year you become more yourself than you've every been before, until finally you are the perfect you.


betty


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Callieslamb, I'm a bit nervous too but excited as well. Glad you and your husband decided to home school your son, you'll be fine at it, you know him better than anybody and can tailor your teachings together, have fun with it and get connected with local home school families. I'm sorry to hear he was a victim of s.a. (I can't even type it out) Your doing the best thing for your son.

Hope you have a speedy knee recovery and get in lot's of knitting, I've heard of a lot of people with successful knee surgery's. Sending prayers your way ~Chris


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty all I can say is, Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I finished the first Hedera sock on Friday, and have the second one cast on. It has been a busy weekend for us, had to get a new microwave installed, got painting supplies and spent yesterday painting my daughter's bedroom. Since she's a big girl in school now we are getting her room set up for that. I spent yesterday afternoon out planting a new tree and bushes that my dad got me for my birthday, and the heat just about took me out. I had to get them in before today though, because it is raining and the ground will be wet for a while. Today I am hitting the LYS that are having their Labor Day sales and will probably end up coming home with more sock yarn, because you know, one can never have enough sock yarn. :angel: If TEOTWAWKI comes, my feet will be well shod indeed.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Had a great time last night.
Here's a few pics,
Nothing to exciting on the fiber front this week.
But on the 14th we are off to Scottsbluff for the fiber fair..:goodjob:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm so excited to send off my little people back to school tomorrow! :bouncy: Though I can't figure out why my eldest teen will need at least 4 hours to "prepare" (that's how she put it!) tonight for school in the morning. I'm actually kind of dreading what exactly that preparation will entail.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Those pictures make my digging potatoes today feel pretty bland! LOL!! 

This is one of the problems with being a stay at home mom. While DH gets a day (in this case 4 of them) off work, it's same-old-same old for me. Did switch it up a bit though- went to the store and BOUGHT us a picnic lunch. That we ate in the dining room due to DS and DH's allergies. We're such party animals. 

I decided to knit up the peach even if it is a bit too light for my comfort. I'll add some beads, embroidery or something to give it some pop. Or maybe some fair isle flowers around on the yoke....

But before that surgery, apples are 50 cents a pound for Upick. Better get my pie filling made this week.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm at Dawndra's place...thought I was going to help catch a baby but it was a false alarm. Can't go to FR's cause I forgot chocolate for Lori. .. heading back home today after helping another friend warp a loom


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't think I even posted twice on the FAC last month! Where did August go? It seemed to pass in a blur.
DS#3 has ventured off to college. Indiana Bible College in Indianapolis. I am praying my small-town-cowboy-hick son will make it in such a big town. He called and said he has 2 jobs... he is paying his way through because we are broke- he is a valet at the downtown Marriott, and works for Maintenance at the school. I told him not to wreck the cars....lol.

Homeschool will be interesting for DD and DS#4 this year. DH is now the person on the farm, while I work full time. A total role reversal! I hope he is as much an 'unschooler' as I am. We shall see. I don't know if he has a grip on how to teach at every opportunity. A simple question can lead to a lesson. ie... my son (13 yr old) pondered out loud on the way home from church, how long would it take to walk this far? So, we commenced a lesson on avg running speed/distance (based on my own running) and miles. He learned how to figure mph and such... anyway, not sure DH will be able to condense. He likes to talk and hits LOTS of bunny trails. :hair

It has hit home that we are down to the last 2 kids at home. DD just turned 15 and DS#4 is now 13. We will be empty nesters way too soon.

On the farm front, I am a little nervous these days. At the beginning of August we had our 2 Mama Cats just disappear. Totally. We have 3 litters of kittens, One older and 2 just weaned by a couple of weeks. Mama Cat doesn't usually run off that way. Then Our big pyr/St Bernard totally disappeared, about 2 weeks later. That same day his running buddy (DS#3's dog) came up with a bad wound on his front paw. It is a bite of some sort. We kept thinking snake, but now I wonder. I think our Cougar is back. 
The last time she came through we lost 2 goats, 1 sheep, 3 barn cats. I am worried about my alpaca and sheep and goats, especially being a guard dog down. And if the cat got that big guy....oh my. Our other big dog can't be trusted to run the pasture, he eats kittens and doesn't stick around enough. So, we have one lame guard dog inside trying to heal up, down one, and the best one is now 12 years old, and doesn't go into the back pasture anymore. 
I never thought we would face this issue! We always had lots of Pyrs around. 

I didn't seem to knit or spin much at all in August. I did get an antique chair almost totally recovered. I am going to get out there and scotch gaurd it, put on the trim and bring it inside soon. I need to recover the foot stool, but that shouldn't take long. It really needs to get out of my sewing cabin and inside! 

Marchy, I finally found my tangled up yarn that went missing for awhile. When things settle for you I may need to trade chocolate for yarn untangling! 

Cyndi - keep us posted on this baby business! You know I am waiting to here the story!! :happy2:

Happy fall to everyone!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

MamaJ,

I sure hope you don't have a mountain lion, as we called them in California. They are scarey! A fair number of people have been attacked and killed while out jogging around brushy areas, as people are building and living farther into the mountains and forests than ever before.

My last 10 years in NorCal, we lived in a strung-out rural subdivision with about 1200 homes and another 1500 empty lots scattered about. It was all manzanita brush and chapparal, and it's on the shoulder of a dormant volcano overlooking Clear Lake, steep, steep hills climbing steadily up to 500 feet above the lake. Mostly wilderness, and steep streets, and mountains. 

The county has the highest dog to human population of any place in CA., and this one guy in the subdivision had 3 big dogs fenced up in his backyard to bark and annoy the nieghbors. 6 foot high, solid wood, board fence. He heard something outside the house, and went to see what the heck, that morning he found one dog cowering on the patio in terror, one lying dead and the other one mostly eaten and torn up. It was a lion, and they can go over that 6 foot fence height with no problem. There was nothing else it could have been. So the entire area had to lock up the animals at night for a while. That cat was not found and killed.

So I hope you can put all the animals, dogs, barncats and etc, lock them up tight and sound at night until this gets solved, or you won't have any left very soon.

And when you and your kids go outside the house, if you have big trees close by, be sure to look up into them to check for a cat in the branches above you before you leave the safety of indoors.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Well, so far in September I have canned a mountain of tomatoes (tomatoes, two different batches of salsa--one with lots of jalapeno and one with little jalapeno, and tomato paste). Also canned about 1/2 bushel of green beans. I can honestly say that tonight I am totally sick of my kitchen, lol.


But the best thing so far about September is that last night my eldest son called. And asked me to make his wedding cake! :happy::dance: He and his girlfriend have finally decided to get married. They are looking into places to have the wedding and reception next summer, so no specific date as of yet.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry I have been quite all. The anniversary of my diagnoses is next month and I am dealing with it the best I can. I do think of you all everyday when I thank God for such good friends.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

IowaLez, I have actually seen this cat three times. When we first moved here, 12 years ago I saw it (or an ancestor) walking across the ridge just 100 feet in front of the house. He was in no hurry, and even turned and looked at me standing on the porch. That was a tad unnerving. At that time I had 5 youngsters at home. Two years ago I first saw one again. But this was after seeing tracks on the back side of the property. Big tracks with little ones alongside. I guessed a mom and baby. Shortly after we have the random animals disappearing. I then saw her again trotting across the county road, about 1/2 a mile down the hill from us. So, I know she is there. We just try to coexist. But, getting my dog, that is too close for comfort! We do keep the animals up close at night, but no barn to lock all the sheep, goats, etc into. 

DH has gone hunting on several occasions, to no avail. We never leave the house without a gun (or two). Never thought about looking up...that will now be happening!




Woodpecker - I would like to say, congrats on all you have braved through and the way you have persevered. You and I are both 'survivors' now. Life is good for me, and I no longer think of the diagnosis with that twinge of fear. I know you will be there too some day. God is good, all the time.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Woodpecker - I would like to say, congrats on all you have braved through and the way you have persevered. You and I are both 'survivors' now. Life is good for me, and I no longer think of the diagnosis with that twinge of fear. I know you will be there too some day. God is good, all the time.


Thank you mamajohnson for reminding me there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I am extremely proud to be a survivor. I am just having a hard time wrapping my head and heart around it. God willing I will be there someday. I have a feeling that my first one will be the worst. God bless!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Has it been a year Woodpecker? My you've been through a lot this year,...Plan to treat yourself well for your anniversary.
Hearing about everyone's little's getting ready for homeschooling makes me miss those days. I was blessed to be able to spend that extra time with dd's. Enjoy your year. Mine returned to school in the last 2 years for high school and oldest will graduate this year. She's picking universities and looks like she's decided on one very close to home. She want to do a Bachelor of Science in Nutrition and Dietetics and fortunately one of the best schools for this is very close, so hopefully she will get in. She's a homebody and doesn't like dorm life.
The beginning of the school year will be quite sad in our small town, there will be a funeral for 2 young people. A car load of teens flipped over killing 2 and sending another 2 to hospital. Speed, drinking and no seatbelts : ( Such a terrible waste. My daughters knew both of the deceased, although not close, so it shook them up quite badly yesterday.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

mamajohnson said:


> IowaLez, I have actually seen this cat three times. When we first moved here, 12 years ago I saw it (or an ancestor) walking across the ridge just 100 feet in front of the house. He was in no hurry, and even turned and looked at me standing on the porch.
> 
> 
> Big Cats are well designed killing machines! We lived in NW Montana, lot's of Lions, we had hounds too and hunted with them. I'm showing a photo of my hubby holding up a big Tom (WE) hunted down for 12 hrs, This cat was believed to be the one "hanging " around the local school yard, yea we got him! weighed 165 lbs! on an empty stomach. The cat on Chuck's shoulders going across river was 130 lbs full stomach, we were helping a friend get this one, not ours but our dogs found him! ~Chris


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

canadiangirl said:


> Has it been a year Woodpecker? My you've been through a lot this year,...Plan to treat yourself well for your anniversary.


Yes October 10 it will be one year, I am trying to treat myself gently.

ETA: It is also time for my first PET Scan, Mammogram and blood work. I have had blood work numerous times since but am very worried and nervous about the other two.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Woodpecker, you're going to do great on those tests. You've proven yourself to be a tough cookie!
No matter what, you'll do great.:grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We are here for you Woodpecker, and standing behind you to cheer you on.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all, you are the best friends a gal could ask for!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Hang in there, little buddy. You are a survivor. We're here for you!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts, Woodpecker! :happy2:


I am SO GLAD it is September!!! I am truly looking forward to cooler weather, changing leaves, apples, pumpkins, and everything else "fall". :nanner: I'm ready to put the garden to bed. I don't think I'm even going to plant any fall crops (sorta late now anyways). I'm going to focus on my soaping and knitting and felting. I'm craving soups and stews and cold weather food! 

I'm still knitting on my first sweater....the never ending one. Hehe! I'm very much a product knitter, and this is taking too long. I'm antsy to start something else, but I want to be able to wear it this winter, so I'm chugging right along!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I admire you greatly, woodpecker, for what you've been through! Wish we were close enough to celebrate with you!

Two tracks- those are scary cats. I think I'd just run and hide if one were around here. 

I've been carding as fast as I can on a white fleece. I think I'm going to dye it with spots and spin it for a sweater or vest. I was at the fabric store today picking fabric to use as an inspiration piece for the colors. I hoped to find a piece that I could make into a skirt...but they were either too loud or just plain colors. Maybe I'll skip up to Kalamazoo to see what the stores there have.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! You all were really awesome throughout my ordeal, I couldn't ask for better friends!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I'll be running my fingers through some yarn after all. My son was admitted to the hospital this afternoon with West Nile. I will probably be staying with him tomorrow as his wife attends a funeral in her family. Not quite the way I wanted to enjoy my hobby but it'll keep me from worrying myself sick until he is better.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Things have gone kabloooie big time. After almost 14 years in the soap biz I've decided to get out of the wholesale end of it. Raw materials keep going up at an alarming rate and I can't make ends meet selling at wholesale prices. For those of you that don't have any selling experience, selling wholesale generally means that I sell to a middleman (woman) for HALF of what the actual retail selling price is. They then turn around and sell to you, the customer for a profit. The worst part about this scenario is that out of the money that I'm paid, I have to pay for the raw materials, labor and other overhead. The middleman makes more money on my product than I do. 

Two weeks ago the camels back broke. I won't go into details, but just say that I'm done with underhanded dealings with people. After a long heated argument with my DH I've decided to just sell direct retail to the public. So, I'm working on updating my website and plan to stock my etsy store. Wholesaling has killed my creative drive. Having to make batch after batch of the same.----.thing. makes me want to scream. 
I'll actually get to experiment with new fragrances etc. Something that I haven't been able to do in literally YEARS.

On the brighter side, I talked to my friend that owns the LYS and she told me that I can teach as many classes as I want in her shop! It's fun, exciting, keeps me on my toes and I make darn good money at it. 

Phew. Sorry so long, but this powder keg seriously needed to let off some steam!

Back to spinning some luscious Alpaca for a friend of mine....I LOVE the barter system!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Make sure you post your links when you get it all set up, I could always use more soap. :grin:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Steam away lathermaker! That's what we're here for. I think it's great that you're going to get to do your own thing. When the ins and outs suck all the fun out of something you started doing undoubtedly because you enjoyed it, you gotta do what you gotta do!

ejagno, my son had West Nile this summer, as well, though it thankfully didn't become hospital worthy. I hope he gets better quick!

The socks I'm pattern testing have thwarted me..well...okay....not really thwarted, but I am going to have to pull a good chunk of them out. I got a really amazingly awesome Brittany Birch hook, and I loved it so much I guess I forgot to switch hook sizes when I got past the toe. The socks are so enormous that they don't even fit my husband. Thankfully they are a lacy-type (read skulls:teehee:, not really my thing, but I am enjoying the challenge) that works up very quickly.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hang in here, Lathermaker. I hope with your newfound freedom that you get your creative mojo back soon. I have a feeling this was "supposed to happen" and this will open doors for you. Etsy is an amazing marketplace.

ejagno, here's wishing your son a speedy recovery and you some much needed fiber therapy. 

TaylorR, I had to laugh at your "enormous sock". We won't even go into how many times this sort of thing has happened to me. :teehee:

After all our "spinning in public" demos this summer, last night we were thrilled to welcome FIVE new faces to our Thursday night Fiber Therapy get-together. It was awesome welcoming "new blood" and their enthusiasm is just contagious. :clap: 

Looks like I will really have a three day weekend for a change and besides gardening, putting up the produce, weeding, mowing, going to the market, planning a couple of menus, housekeeping and making ready for weekend company- I MIGHT be able to squeeze in some much needed fiber therapy of my own. 

I have a mixed breed fleece that I soaked last weekend that I will finally get to scour and there are "others" to wash as long as I have everything all set up outside by the campfire. 

Here's wishing you all a wonderful 'first weekend in September"- our fall colors are just beginning, the apples are ready, the pumpkins are turning orange, and in just about 3 weeks, my garden will likely be "done". This well may be our last week of warm temps with mid to upper 80s expected today then things start cooling down again. :grin:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I hear ya, Lathermaker. I sell some wholesale, and they profit more off each bar than I do. I don't mind it sometimes, because at least I'm selling *some* soap, and when Etsy sales are slow it's nice to have something coming in. I think you're right to give up that part of the business, you'll have much more fun being creative and trying new things now!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Lathermaker- yes totally get the wholesale thing. Really it's about designing your business/life to what you want and what fits in and we can't (don't want to) do it all sometimes. I'm personally getting sick of doing farmer's markets etc and am looking to work my way out of those. I like dealing with the public but am more and more sick of the market politics- it's harshing my karma lol.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lathermaker, good luck! I think your right to get out of the wholesale thing as well. Everything happens for a reason, and obviously the issue that you had was telling you now is the time to get out.
Ejagno, so sorry about your son. i hope he's doing better today.

Well, I'm tired. Stupid semi truck had me up at 3 this morning.gre:
On the fiber front, I'm making good progress on that sweater. I've got three things going right now, and try to spend at least a little time each day on all of them. I really need to finish all three up, as I need to start on Christmas things.
Ah well, all in good time.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

lathermaker said:


> The worst part about this scenario is that out of the money that I'm paid, I have to pay for the raw materials, labor and other overhead. The middleman makes more money on my product than I do.
> 
> Yes, this is why I always turn down "middlemen" that want to "carry my products" They make the "Doe Rae Me" while I do all the work and like you say pay for materials, I say "Thanks but No Thanks!"
> 
> ...


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Lathermaker, sometimes it hard to let go of what is not working, but you won't regret it. Soon you will be wondering why you hung on to it for so long. Well now that is starting to sound like a bad marriage lol:duel:, did not mean to do all that! Change is good!!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Lathermaker, I've never sold wholesale, but in a way I can totally relate. This summer's farmers market season has been really tough on me. I've found that I just don't enjoy it as much as I used to, and the making pennies for my time aspect has really gotten old. When it is fun to create, I don't mind the small return. When it's "oh no, I have to devote the next eight hours of my day to prepping farmers market stuff" only to come home from market day (which is 4 hours additional after the 8 hrs of prep/baking/harvesting veggies) with about $30 after expenses are paid, well, I think you know what I'm saying. The season ends here in three weeks, so I'm sticking it out until then, but I need to go in a new direction next year.

I'm really tired of my garden too at this point. Glad to see the cool nights coming back--it was in the 40's the last two nights--as I know it means I'll be done with all the weeding, watering, harvesting, and canning soon.

I've managed to make two more dish cloths since Sunday! It really helps to have knitting time when your DH says to you (after hosting fellowship after church on Sunday and finding the church kitchen seems to have lost all it's dish cloths) "You should knit some dish cloths for church." Boy, I've been all over that!! He just looks at me knitting and says "For church?" and I say "yep" and there is no question about if I should be spending my time on something more productive (like, say, canning that new mountain of tomatoes in the kitchen).


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your well wishes for my son. Today has been devastating. Now the doctors are scheduling surgery for Tuesday to do a biopsy on one of his lymph nodes for lymphoma. He is 25 years old. I went through two cancer surgeries with my 14 year old. This is my middle son. I am such an emotional wreck I can't even think of the right words to pray. I'm mad, angry, heartbroken, and shocked all at the same time. I want to scream, cuss and hit somebody. I want to hold him in my arms and not let him go but he is married with a child of his own so I can't. I don't even know what to say to him.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hugs ejagno, Im praying for your family .......


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

All I can say is that you have my heartfelt prayers.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh I;m so sorry, how horrible for all of you. I'll be keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

lifting you in prayer, ejagno. I cannot even begin to imagine what you are going through.  Please let us know if there is anything we can do. Are you in Baton Rouge/ Alexandria/ Shreveport?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ejagno it breaks my heart to hear this. I cannot imagine anything more sad and scary then having to watch your children going through something so unknown and that is scary. Hugging you and your son tight in my thoughts. Keep your fibers close they will help you through. We are all right here for you and standing behind you supporting you. We all have broad shoulders and strong arms to hold you up.

Lathermaker I so understand all of that. Good luck in your venture, enjoy the freedom to explor your options.

I had a great afternoon yesterday. A really good friend here bought a new wheel at MFF. I taught her to spin on a spindle a few months back. The wheel has been sitting at her house waiting to be finished. So yesterday the weather was dry and sunny and cool, we both had the time so we took her wheel apart, Tung oiled every bit of it then put it back together. I think I was more excited for her than she was, but I knew what she had in store for herself. Then I went home to feed and walk my dogs. Packed up my wheel and went back to her house to sit and spin and help her learn about her wheel. She did really well and got about a 3rd of the bobbin filled. We met at the Farmer's market this morning and she wasn't even sore


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

In 60 hours, between last Thursday morning and 8.30pm last night, I spent 17 hours in three vehicles, 4.5 hours on my feet in little high heels (only 1 inch high, tho - the club has a dress code) dancing and bobbing and jumping up and down, waving our hands and arms in the air, screaming at times, and had 15 hours of sleep at the very most.

My daughter Luci, me, and her BF Ryan, went to St. Louis, MO to see Paul Oakenfold, the most famous, and I think he was the very first, DJ in the world, at the Europe Nightclub in downtown. He does trance techno music.

We got to the club from our hotel room in a taxi at 10:15pm or so, got in the doors and staked out our space to one side and corner of the DJ booth before very many people got there, so when Paul appeared at 12:15 and people had piled into the place, we were right there, just a few feet from him. There was no plexiglass in front of us at that side, just the wooden half-wall and a countertop inside it. The front of the DJ booth had a plexiglass partition above the wood half-wall to keep the audience from being able to reach in. The countertop along our side and the front had 4 "boards" on it, with a computer monitor and control keyboard, with lots of lit up knobs and dials on it to "mix" the music constantly.The club had lasers, all kinds of moving lights, a mirrored half globe and fog machines. The music was loud for a 3,000 sq foot space, and trance has that dub step bass to it that you just have to bounce around to.

I didn't drink much, cuz I've learned not to, and I began drinking cold water, as it was baking hot inside the club. We and everyone there, were drenched in rivers of sweat. The nightclub has no A/C or any ventilation, and with 350 people crammed into 3,000 sq feet, bouncing up and down, with smoking allowed indoors, it was brutal. Truly. Our clothes literally were dripping wet from it.

Paul came into the DJ booth, with the house DJ keeping up the loud music, and set a small fabric case down on the countertop to our left with his stuff in it, and Luci yelled out his name and gestured him over to us. He came over, smiling, and held out his left wrist and she took her oldest, and very first, rave bracelet from 1998 from her right wrist, and put it on Paul's left wrist. She got to touch him!!! When you go to raves you make tons of plastic bead bracelets on elastic thread for exchanging with people, which you wear on your right arm/wrist, and when you give one to someone you put it on their left wrist. This is "old school" rave rules. This was not a rave we were at tho, it was just a club. Paul recognized her as old school just like he is, and no one else there was old school like them.

Luci just about swooned, she was so blown away that Paul wore her bracelet all night! She just kept going "I can't believe he's wearing my bracelet!". She had been waiting 16 yrs to see him in person. We had been bopping the whole drive down there to trance techno music I loaded on my phone, getting ourselves totally wound up, and the three of us were majorly thrilled! She was just over the top, and I think it was one of the most exciting times in her life!

Paul immediately turned to his little fabric case, and took out two custom, can't buy them anywhere, CDs of his music, and gave one to BOTH Luci and ME!!!!! We were both so BLOWN AWAY!!!! Paul is 50, I'm 53, and he and I were the oldest people in the whole club! He only gave out 8 CDs total that night. We were just 3-4 feet from him for 2.5 hours!!! It was so awesome!!!

The club had lasers, moving lights of all kinds, a mirrored half globe and fog machines. It was so cool!!! I've been in bigger and louder clubs in SF years ago, so this Europe nightclub didn't match surpass those.

We were jumping up and down, bouncing around and waving and stuff, for 4.5 hours. You can't really "dance" in such a tightly packed crowd. We left at 2:30am. Luci had been saying all week that she was going to close the club, meaning we'd be there til the end at 3am, but she drank too many Long Island Iced Teas, and not enough water, and she pooped out at 2:15, I bopped another 15 minutes still at the booth side, so then we left and took a cab back to our hotel room. Surprisingly, I could have made it easily til 3am or later. I was so surprised, but I knew how to take care of myself in the heat, and only had one alcoholic drink and lots of the cold water.

When we first got there and less than 30 people were in the place, I was dancing around with nobody to see me do it, and decided to try "twerking", but I soon realized my 53 yr old butt isn't as sexy as Miley Cyrus's and she had obviously put in a lot of practice, to do it so well.

I am so surprised my ankle doesn't hurt at all, but the balls of my feet are sore from being in the little high heels so long. We drove back to their home in Ankeny near Des Moines, and Luci then drove me to my home and we got here at 8.30pm last night. Luci, unfortunately had to turn around and go back home, as her stupid GF whose daughter was babysitting didn't tell Luci the daughter had found nit eggs in their hair until we were half way to my house. When we got here, she found nit eggs in her hair. While i was at their home overnight Thursday, I slept on clean sheets right from the dryer, and only got close to my DGDs a few times to hug and kiss them, so I don't think I contracted them. I don't know how i could in that small of a time. No actual lice were found, tho. This is the second time Ryans kids have contaminated them and their home. Ryan and Luci think it is coming from his kids' after school day care place. But his ex-wife is careless about checking the kids regularly, and they are going to ask her to change providers since this is the second time in 2 months.

Anyways, I'm attaching a photo of Paul in the DJ booth. With the smoke and fog it is not real good, my flash made it worse than it looked to me at the time. Most people were using flash so i thought it would be okay. You can see arms in the air of the audience at the booth front. The things that say "Panasonic" on the side with lights are the CD and mixing board controls.

There were two interesting women there, one the GF of the house DJ, was channeling a combo of Amy Winehouse and Elvira in looks with her hairstyle. It was a combo of black, red and kinda blonde, long tresses by her ears, the rest in a big, high puffy, back combed, bump on her head and the back hair was long straight locks. She wore a short dress and past the knees high leather boots with tall platform soles. It was a great club look, but I don't know about in daylight. The other woman was a tall, leggy blonde withe her hair put up, who was doing some really sexy dancing in high heels and short, neato white dress, that had the right sleeve kimono-like, the other arm bare.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

IowaLez, wow! That sounds like an amazing night. But I am so sorry about the lice (hopefully they steered clear of you). Dealing with them is a nightmare; knock on wood, we've not had a problem in a few years now.





Ejagno, prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Lez, you are amazing. I haven't seen midnight in a long , long time and the last time I was in a smoky, noisy, music and light-filled disco was about...uhm... 1979. :grin:
:hysterical:

I am so glad you had such a good time and that you and Luci got to meet your idol - that's really awesome. 

Hope that little respite gave you a renewed spirit and new energy.  

Tomorrow, southern Minnesota and northern Iowa look like they will be suffering under a heat advisory  - not something that happens very often. 

Lez, Lathermaker, GeoPricesss55, and Svenskaflicka - stay safe and stay cool and stay hydrated! I know you know that - but it bears repeating. Thankfully, our high up here will only be about 73ÂºF tomorrow and we will be spared the heat. 

In fiber news, I finally washed my gray crossbred fleece!!!!! and I finished my teal Scylla socks and Cabin Fever's Lumberjack Slippers. Hopefully, I will get photos in the next day or so. I just plied 4 ounces of Polworth that I spun this weekend and it is soaking. 

We have been getting some much needed rain today and the garden appears to be going to be all ready to harvest at the same time - most likely when I am gone to South Dakota for the North Country Fiber Fair. Oh well. 

I am enjoying the fresh tomatoes and basil and zucchini and lettuces and okra almost every day. The raspberries are done, the apples are ready and even the pumpkins are turning orange - which seems WAAAYYYYY too early . 

I am beginning to gather my things for the fiber fest - and am looking forward to see Cwgrl23 and maybe Svenskaflicka there?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

ejagno, I'm thinking about you and your family and sending positive thoughts. I'm so sorry you all are having to go through this. 

I got an unexpected gift of 100 bales of free hay this weekend. My former employers were feeling generous. I am thrilled, because I normally can't afford to buy square bales. I buy the large round bales (1200 lbs) because they're so much cheaper. Having these square bales means so much to me. Of course it meant a lot of work! We had to clean out the barn to have storage space, but hey, I'll do it in a minute if it means hay! 

And I'm still working on the never-ending sweater. I hope I have enough yarn left....2 skeins!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yesterday Phil and I went to the Scandinavian Music Festival as Vikings, which means I had two long sleeve and one sleeveless layers of linen on. I only got a little sunburned, though! 

It was sooooo hot. No one bought any wool. I did sell a lot of drinking horns, though!

And we got to go to to supper with one of the bands. Cardaminik&#8212; the Finnish Spice Girls!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WIHH, what size needles are you using for the scylla socks ?? I was using #3's , but they were too big ! Now I'm trying #2 's ... hope this is an easy pattern to remember ! Can you post a pic of you teal socks ?!? pleeeeaaasssee oh please ?!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> WIHH, what size needles are you using for the scylla socks ?? I was using #3's , but they were too big ! Now I'm trying #2 's ... hope this is an easy pattern to remember ! Can you post a pic of you teal socks ?!? pleeeeaaasssee oh please ?!


 I used 2.25mm - mmm, lets see - that is US size 1, right?

After I tried on the toe, I could tell right off these socks could easily be a little too large (I am such a loose knitter anyway) and the yarn I was using "Paca-ped" has little give since its got a lot of alpaca in it - these ended up fitting perfectly. I'll try to get pics after work. :grin:

I truly love this pattern - the gussett is super duper easy, no picking up stitches, and the heel is exceptionally cushy!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Okay, WIHH, since Miz Mary asked about the scylla socks. . . they are on my list for my next pair of socks for me (after I finish dd's birthday socks, and maybe a pair or two for the grandbaby out of leftover yarn). I'm a tight knitter, so would you think I should go for a #2 needle versus the #1?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I used 1.5s, and they fit my mom.  (Her feet are half a size larger than mine.)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Everyone is just crazy busy as usual.
As to the Scylla socks I've done three pairs, I used 1.5's also, and they fit my size 8 feet perfectly.
Well here are the final pictures of my major summer project.
not to shabby if I do say so myself, I'm really patting myself on the back for this one. Never laid a tile in my life, and I got to play with this awesome saw thing to cut the holes into the roof and ceiling for the chimney.:sing: I'm digging power tools!:sing:
Dh and I got the chimney in on Saturday, lit it for the first time yesterday morning, before it got to hot out, man that was a stink!
But it's all burned off now and ready to go.
Today the painting commences, and then onto the floors! Very exciting stuff.
I will be fitting some serious fiber time in this week though. The fiber fair is this coming Saturday, and I have a couple rovings that need to "disappear" before I can justify buying more...:hysterical:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Lez, my best friend was at that show this weekend! We're the least likely of friends, but her wildness counterbalances my mildness. 

I've successfully turned into the ankle on my socks. Now as long as I don't fudge up the afterthought heel too badly, I'll be home free. I'm the only one pattern testing these socks right now (the pattern started it's life as a drawstring bag, and the designer realized that they fit nicely around her feet and decided to make a sock pattern of it, despite having never crocheted socks), and I'm pretty much helping to write the actual sock structure part (despite not ever having successfully completed a pair of socks).


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Finnish Spice Girls ?! 

Do they knit ? 

Incidentally, I've been knitting breeches.
I've completed three pairs. (the first fit amazingly well, in spite of the lack of a pattern :shrug:........ the second is just too comfy; I'm thinking January pajamas)

The third pair was what inspired me to knit Yeti mittens. I'm thinking a whole suit may shortly be in order. :grin:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Fr, I have no idea why, but those britches remind me of the legs Jim Carrey had in his Grinch costume! LOL!








Maybe do the whole suit in red and white, you can wear them for Christmas!!:sing:

I must say that I'm very impressed at all you do, without using a pattern, very impressed indeed!:thumb:


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Man, I can't keep up with you gals.....~Chris


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> It was sooooo hot. No one bought any wool. I did sell a lot of drinking horns, though!


Don't you hate it when you go to a show you've worked hard to get to and spend your last dollars getting there and it's 90* and no one wants to look at, touch or even point at wool...:flame::Bawling: ~Chris


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Incidentally, I've been knitting breeches.
> I've completed three pairs. (the first fit amazingly wellQUOTE]
> 
> I'd like to see you model those:ashamed: ~Chris


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Two Tracks said:


> Forerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, I've been knitting breeches.
> ...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

45 for a low by weeks end.

I did get my super mittens finished.
I need my Tahki Jumbo Tweed to make the sweater to complete the set. :whistlin:

I put a thumb in a work mitten yesterday.....too hot for anything else.
Might put the other one in today.....

I've been making root beer, picking tomatoes and sorting potatoes these mornings, before the heat. *pant, gasp*

Lots of time in the pond, or taking a nap. 100 degrees yesterday..... s'posed to be hotter today.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

It's stupid hot here, too. Thank goodness we've got good shade or our one little window unit wouldn't be hacking it. I should be processing tomatoes right now (I picked about 15 lbs yesterday afternoon), but I so don't want to stand over the stove for hours right about now.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's warm here today, but not nearly as hot as it has been. We've been running in the high 90's- low 100's for the last two weeks. Today it's only 83 and by Thursday we will only be about 75.
I picked up a couple bushels of pears this morning, a neighbor has trees that are going bananas, so they gave us a ton. Have no idea if these will be canned as just pears, or if I'll get clever with them. they also gave me a gallon jar filled with the best spicy garlic dill pickles I've ever tasted, and taught me how to make horse radish, sending me home with roots to plant and three jars that we made up.  Such sweet generous people we have as neighbors.
The best part is, they have a spinning wheel, that belonged to their grandmother. It is a Walking Wheel, just gorgeous!!!
I'll be back over there next week sometime, and I'll get a few pictures. It still spins and is just in amazing condition.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Two Tracks said:


> I'd like to see you model those:ashamed: ~Chris



Chris, 
Careful what you wish for!! FR modeled a complete set (from sweater, breeches & boot toppers) for me Friday morning. I didn't have my phone on me, other wise, I'd be posting it!! :whistlin:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Been making a new garden area that gets more sun ...on a hillside ... whew ! It's gonna get up to 90 degrees today , may only get a little done today ! 

I was commissioned to knit a lady 6 pairs of socks for her children for Christmas ! I let her pick out the yarn , so she could also see the price of yarn .... some of her boys have a 10 1/2 " foot .... I hope Im charging enough , always a worry ! The yarn for each pair is about $10 , she's paying my $20/pair ... not that much, but when it's 6 pairs ....thats alot of money for parents to pay or socks !


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Miz Mary, an easy way to calculate what to charge for knitting is to go by the yard: bulky of course takes fewer yards to make a "something" than laceweight, so it works out well.

10-30 cents per yard is about average, so if you are using regular sock yarn, it's usually about 450 yards per pair of adult socks ... so even at ten cents per yard, it's more like $45 per pair.

Now, in a DK yarn, you need half the yardage ... so then your price is much closer. 

Now you know why I never knit socks for sale ... I tell people they'll be happier with the ones from the mill!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Yesterday I reached 11 months of survivorship!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Well, I tried size 3, 2's AND 1's on the Scylla socks .... all too big around !! I'm using Imagination yarn from Knitpicks ... fingering 4-strand ... ??? 

I may try size 0 today ... I really like the yarn in this pattern , and I just gotta know whats goin' on here !


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MizMary, you might also try holding the yarn doubled and using the larger needles ... you'll get bulkier socks, but they'll knit up faster and handpainted yarns often look fabulous when held doubled as you get really neat patterning effects. It's something I saw in Cat Bordhi's New Pathways for Sock Knitters book - she likes to use the Trekking yarns held double for the interesting colour effects she gets. 

ETA If you knit six pair of socks on size 0 needles, you're gonna be knitting a LOT!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

God has indeed answered my prayers today! My son's biopsy came back NEGATIVE for lymphoma. I am one really happy Momma today. Thank all of you, especially Woodpecker, for the wonderful support, kind words and prayers. I don't think I could have made it through this again without your support. Thank you!

After standing by his bedside for hours before and after the biopsy my knee got terribly inflamed. The Dr. took me off my feet. What a terrible time while waiting on results to NOT keep myself busy; Yarn to the rescue! I crocheted and knitted myself a new set of fall dishcloths. LOL I wanted something to do that didn't require a lot of stress and easily achieve satisfaction from a completed project. It worked! I was knitting another one when I got the results. Now I can't remember where I left off. Hehehehe:dance:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ejagno said:


> God has indeed answered my prayers today! My son's biopsy came back NEGATIVE for lymphoma. I am one really happy Momma today. Thank all of you, especially Woodpecker, for the wonderful support, kind words and prayers. I don't think I could have made it through this again without your support. Thank you!
> 
> After standing by his bedside for hours before and after the biopsy my knee got terribly inflamed. The Dr. took me off my feet. What a terrible time while waiting on results to NOT keep myself busy; Yarn to the rescue! I crocheted and knitted myself a new set of fall dishcloths. LOL I wanted something to do that didn't require a lot of stress and easily achieve satisfaction from a completed project. It worked! I was knitting another one when I got the results. Now I can't remember where I left off. Hehehehe:dance:


Praise God that your son's lymph nodes came back negative. I hope you knee feels better soon. Don't forget we would love to see pics of the dishcloths you made! You are more than welcome for all the prayers and support, it helps me too!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Woohoo ejagno! I'm so glad it all turned out okay.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh excellent news Ejagno! So apply to hear the results were negative.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, look! I found a picture of Forerunner online!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ound: not only is that funny but it is also a bit frightening


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree ! 

That *was* scary !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I dunno... Forerunner, I think your Viking name should be Ragnar Hairybreeks!

ound:

You all remember those bunad socks I made for Philip, that didn't place at the state fair?

Well... I found out why. Got my comment card back, and I got docked severely on points for two things. First, the judge thought they needed bleaching! Secondly, she didn't like that I used "different weights" of yarn in the heels and toes. Um... I picked out off-white yarn on purpose, and secondly, I used double thickness yarn in the heels and toes _because the pattern said to._ :hair: I'm going to figure out to whom I need to send a complaint and send one! 

Apparently, the lady judging sweaters said that sweater was a contender, though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praise the Lord, ejagno!! Echo that we would love pictures of your new washcloths.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd be a little irritated, too, Svenska! I thought the point in the whole judging thing was to follow the pattern exactly. And who the heck is the judge to say what color your socks should be???? A very nice color might impact your scores positively (possibly even subconsciously), but I can't imagine docking points because it didn't suit them.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

11 months, Woodpecke, that's amazing!!! 


ejagno!!!!! What wonderful news!!! I am so happy for you!


Svenskaflicka, I'd complain too!!! Those socks were amazing, and those complaints were ridiculous!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woodpecker--woohooo!Ejagno--so thankful for good news.
Svenskalicka--that makes no sense. Definitely complain.


------------


Well, I'm a bit put out with myself. I've been looking at getting another wheel, specifically a saxony style. There was a Kromski Symphony in walnut (exactly what I want) on Ravelry for $475. I looked at it countless times over the last couple of weeks, debating spending the money, and finally sent the seller a message today. She had literally JUST sold it. Not meant to be, I guess, but I'm so disappointed! 


Okay, whine-fest over. For now.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Woodpecker--woohooo!
> ------------
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I hope you get the very next wheel you like!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Svenskaflicka it sounds to me tat the judge was probably new to this forum. The yarn needed bleaching, should not be part of the judging. Aren't hey supposed to judge on technical effort and accomplishment? Do you have the name of the judge? I certainly would find someone, the fair board maybe, to write to.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I called them yesterday, and they gave the e-mail of the guy who selects judges. I made my case when calling that the judge probably doesn't know enough to be judging if she docked me points for not bleaching the wool and for using a double thickness of yarn in the heels and toes (I have seen more than a few sock patterns that call for something like that, haven't you?).

The lady on the phone agreed with me. Now I'm just sitting on it a couple days so my e-mail doesn't come across as too angry.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woodpecker and WIHH, thanks! I'll be ready next time. And it's not as if I can never get another one like it. I can just order a new one from the company; I'll just have to spend more money. :doh:

Svenskaflicka, keep us posted! We're rooting for you.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Holy wooliness, ForeRunner, that's one WARM SUIT!

You are totally ready for a Canadian winter.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh, I get to look for a hat pattern for a toddler. :happy: My boss and his wife are adopting their son (from another country) and are going to pick him up this weekend! I'm so excited for them. I'm trying to decide what kind of hat...I could do a "normal" hat, or I'm leaning more towards a fun hat, like dinosaur, monster, etc. I love knitting for kids! :happy2:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have tried to delete this about a half dozen times. The forum hates me. I give up.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Yesterday, we took a road trip and I knitted the "Luuk" hat in a toddler size. 

It is an easy, fun, fast pattern perfect for scraps or can be done in a solid. Pics later!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luuk


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I finished the socks!! YAY! I am really happy with the way that they turned out, and I rocked the afterthought heel. I think it's the best part of the whole sock, actually. Pictures to come.

I'm working on some fingerless gloves for my oldest daughter now. She insisted on a particular acrylic (in day-glo colors), and I haven't worked with a worsted weight in so long that it seems enormous.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I'm once again bored out of my mind with dh's sweater. At this rate, he'll have to be buried in it as I won't finish it for 20 years or so.:hrm:

I cast on another pair of socks last night, I'm doing the Tracks socks. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tracks

super simple, mindless knitting. These will be for dh, so he is at least getting something out of my needles.
I also cast on the Bella Mitts, doing them in a very dark purple color, almost a black really. These will be for me, as I only have fingerless mitts, and my hands get cold fast. So with the winter they say we are in for, I figure these will help.
Dh bought me 8 ounces of Yak fiber on Sunday, so I'm going to play with that a bit this week, I hope. It's raw fiber, so I need to catch a few videos on how to process it properly...any suggestions?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Yesterday, we took a road trip and I knitted the "Luuk" hat in a toddler size.
> 
> It is an easy, fun, fast pattern perfect for scraps or can be done in a solid. Pics later!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luuk


I just knit that hat a few weeks ago in a newborn size! Love the hat, but I forgot to take a picture before I gifted it! Drats!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Holy wooliness, ForeRunner, that's one WARM SUIT!
> 
> You are totally ready for a Canadian winter.


You really shouldn't tease like that.....knowing that I'm stuck here in tropical Illinois and all.



:sob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

had to cover the tomatoes and peppers last night.  First frost. I give my garden about another week before its done. Thats okay - I am about done with it myself.

In fibery news, this Friday, I will be venturing out into South Dakota for the North Country Fiber Festival 

http://northcountryfiberfair.org/

for three days or fibery fun and frolicking. :dance: :nanner: 

I am taking a wool combing class from Robin Russo (of St Blaise combs and Interweave's "Combing Wool" video) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzL_gY-YN8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzL_gY-YN8 [/ame]

as well as her "Exploring Goat Fibers" and an all day "Intermediate Spinning " class. Should be fun and informative. It always is. 

I'll be looking forward to spending some time with HT's Cwgrl123 and perhaps Svenskaflicka? 

40 vendors will be plying their wares and there will be a real live (2 hump) bactrian camel there as well as lots of sheep, goats, herding dogs, bunnies. silk worms, etc. 

The spinning circle of 100 spinners is always a great time and the charity "Fiber Sandwich" spinning event is a blast. There is a fashion show, dinner, they are raffling off TWO brand new spinning wheels, there is a skein and garment knitting competition, and lots of drawings throughout the day and evening. 

This has become my "Last Hurrah" :sob: :sob: :sob: before the fall buisy-ness of cutting firewood, clearing brush, putting the garden to bed, winterizing the summer machines and then - the winter whiteness sets in. 

This is truly a slumber party for fiber folks and a time to gather, to share the community of fiber, and to stock up and make ready for the isolation of winter. (Not that "we" (me) are all that isolated - but many of the ladies from SD live on farms and don't venture very far from home during the blizzardy season.)


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Here they are! My pictures stink, so you'll just have to use your imaginations a bit 

Also, please disregard my extremely white legs, made almost glowy by the lovely bright colorway. Sven, do you carry the Rhapsody usually?? My mom wants some socks done in it now (minus the skulls).

ETA: Also disregard my weird, repeatedly broken right pinky toe that makes it appear as though there's an odd lump. It keeps escaping out of the lace work.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

very cool! :clap: :clap: :clap: YOU DID IT!!!!

I see the skulls! :hysterical:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes I do. In fact, I believe I just got a couple of skeins in.  

Love the socks!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, I was mistaken last night. I have Symphony, not Rhapsody. They are similar, or I can always order in as much as you need.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

The Symphony is a little bright for my mom, I think (honestly, the color swatches on Brown Sheep's website aren't very accurate on my computer at least, so maybe I'm totally off). Maybe the Purple Splendor would work??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I checked my official color card with swatches of actual yarn, and the Symphony and Rhapsody both have the same bright tone of blue. Symphony has purple in it, and the Rhapsody has green.
I have Purple Splendor, and also have Elderberry back in stock. If your mom likes blue, green, and more muted colors, Rocky Gorge might be a good choice. It's a softer blue than Rhapsody, with green and a soft brown in it. It's very pretty.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm...
Ok, yesterday I could see FR's fancy fur suit, and Taylors socks, but this morning they are gone?
Is it me? Or did something steal the pics away in the night???:stars:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

hercsmama said:


> Hmmm...
> Ok, yesterday I could see FR's fancy fur suit, and Taylors socks, but this morning they are gone?
> Is it me? Or did something steal the pics away in the night???:stars:


I don't see the picture either.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

nope, picture's gone for me too


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't see them either! :sob:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, posting them again, since they disappeared. I thought it was maybe a fluke this morning, but they're still gone.

Sven, thank you for your help with the colorways . Is it more efficient for you for me to order through your website or through Etsy?? Both work equally well for me, but I figured I'd ask. I think I'll be going with the Elderberry since you have it back in stock. She gets crazy over all things purplish, but I figured I probably better do something a little more laid back so she can wear them to work without them looking crazy between her conservative slacks and loafers.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute socks!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:bouncy:
I see socks!!
Very nice.:goodjob:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Pictures disappeared for me too! 

In fact, was it just me or was this whole thread gone for a while early this morning? I came to HT to check in and the Sept. FAC was missing, and there was a "thread deleted by Marchwind" line. I thought, "Good heavens! What was everyone doing while I was asleep?!"


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Taylor R. said:


> Okay, posting them again, since they disappeared. I thought it was maybe a fluke this morning, but they're still gone.
> 
> Sven, thank you for your help with the colorways . Is it more efficient for you for me to order through your website or through Etsy?? Both work equally well for me, but I figured I'd ask. I think I'll be going with the Elderberry since you have it back in stock. She gets crazy over all things purplish, but I figured I probably better do something a little more laid back so she can wear them to work without them looking crazy between her conservative slacks and loafers.


Etsy is actually more convenient for me, since they configure shipping labels for me. Makes life easier.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess my kitty has figured out my sweater makes a nice bed for her. She has started climbing in my lap when she sees me starting to knit. She's so cute, I have a hard time making her move.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a confession to make. Yesterday morning I tried to delete WIHH's duplicate message for her and I ended up deleting the entire FAC :shocked: our wifi at work isn't working so I was stuck. Thankfully my fairy Godmother was available to help me out rincess: Apparently those pictures were the cost of the fix. I will see if they can be gotten back. To my knowledge there has been no censoring.

So, WIHH's duplicate post remains until I can sit at my computer when it isn't 2am :viking: and my brain has had time to wake up.

I am sorry for any confusion this caused.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind, oh my goodness! I'm so impressed that you got the thread back ( and glad that it wasn't me going nuts!)

Although I was beyond curious about a mysterious late night fiber arts chat that got out of control!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I received a huge surprise last night ... a $500 check from Royal Neighbors of America "Nation of Neighbors" Program to help with my "Fibers of Life" and teaching the fiber arts to area women!!!

It was like a Publisher's Clearing House presentation. Three women showed up at my door with a bunch of balloons and an enormous size check. Now to sit down and figure out how best to use it.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I received a huge surprise last night ... a $500 check from Royal Neighbors of America "Nation of Neighbors" Program to help with my "Fibers of Life" and teaching the fiber arts to area women!!!
> 
> It was like a Publisher's Clearing House presentation. Three women showed up at my door with a bunch of balloons and an enormous size check. Now to sit down and figure out how best to use it.


That is awesome! What an amazing gift!! :thumb:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:banana: Cyndi that's fantastic!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

congrats Cyndi- could not have happened to a nicer person! And I know you will use it wisely! So happy for you. 

Marchwind, sorry to have been the cause of the problem. :teehee:  But some things never change. :grin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

KITTY!!!!

I miss my kitty. Thanks for the cute picture, Katie.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How fun FiberGodMother Cyndi !! Congratulations !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Doing some thinking about my check .... there isn't a whole lot that we need for Fibers of Life that hasn't already been donated or that I don't have. I'm also part of a Single Moms group, mostly made up of abused women & their children. Some are part of my Fibers group.

I've decided that part of the money will purchase gas cards for them. The Moms won't know the cards are there but if they make a request of the leader of our Moms group, (meaning they really need a miracle), then a card will be available to them.

One of "my" Moms is in a custody battle. She really had to struggle to get an atty to fight in court. I know she still owes him $ so I will make an anonymous payment to the atty.

There are a couple of fiber festivals coming up in my area. I think my Fiber group would appreciate some non-acrylic yarn to work with. I will be judicial in my selection ... the $500 needs to last a year & I already have plans for over $150 of it.

Katie, I have a "Nittin' Kittin'" also. Jet black. Mr Smith only comes inside at night during the winter as my house mouser (I have 2 in the barn. They would love to be inside for mousing, but they're both long haired and don't sit in my lap when I'm knitting. Mr Smith can have yarn draped all around his body and head and rarely bats or mouths it. Good Kitty!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I received a huge surprise last night ... a $500 check from Royal Neighbors of America "Nation of Neighbors" Program to help with my "Fibers of Life" and teaching the fiber arts to area women!!!
> 
> It was like a Publisher's Clearing House presentation. Three women showed up at my door with a bunch of balloons and an enormous size check. Now to sit down and figure out how best to use it.


Congratulations Cyndi, you deserve it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think *I *deserved it, but I sure know folks that I can benefit it towards.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Your making a difference in this world Cyndi. Blessings to you and your Moms.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, I think it's awesome that you figured out a way to help so many with it.
My DD and SIL work with a refuge center, back in San Antonio. Most of the people that come in are from Somalia, and other countries that are, well, just a mess right now.
Our SIL is a licensed therapist currently, but is doing his internship for his Phd. in Psychology, so he works as a counselor. Our DD works with the women teaching them life skills.
Well, dd started a class for knitting and crocheting, more to help the women learn English, and problem solving type skills, dd is an avid crocheter. She was buying all the yarn for this class herself, until an anonymous donation came in one day. 9 very large, plastic trash bags of mostly brand new acrylic yarn, she prefers them to work in acrylic as it can go in the washer and take heavy wear and abuse.
Well, this donor was just clearing her stash before a big cross country move, but has recently found out that these woman, have used almost all of it already. They knit 28 blankets, and 12 afghans. The afghans were auctioned off and raised 3500.00 for the center, which is using the money for scholarships to send these women to community college. and they took the smaller blankets and donated them to a local Veterans organization.
Needless to say, I'm very proud of dd and all she does, and am amassing another stash to take to her when we go down there next weekend. Goodwill.com is my friend!
The whole point of this rather long self indulgent post, is to let you know that having the ability, and means to be able to help so many with so little, is a huge thing!
You should be very proud of yourself, and take all the pats on the back you get, as you deserve every one of them.
You are a truly special person.:clap:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Cyndi, I came across an Etsy store recently that has some way-cheaper-than-retail wool (and wool blend) yarns (Lamb's Pride worsted for less than half of my LYS's prices) and her shipping was so cheap I don't know how she isn't losing money on it. You can make that money go a LONG way if you can find good prices. You're doing a wonderful thing for those ladies.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sometimes you can get the discontinued colors or the seconds (yarn with knots or streaks in the dye-- though usually I can't see those so-called streaks) for really cheap from Brown Sheep, from their Brown's Bin. Sometimes they are less than half price.

Cyndi, if you like, I can send you the current bin and you can get yarn for the wholesale discount bin price for your ladies. Same for you, Hercsmama. If it's for your charity groups, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I don't think *I *deserved it, but I sure know folks that I can benefit it towards.


Bless you Cyndi you are such a good person!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MLF, that's really cool!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Cindy!! I think they picked the right person!

If you all are inclined to pray, you can pray my gum stops bleeding. I had to get a molar extracted today. It didnt/doesnt really hurt. It just wont quite bleeding. And i cant quite smoking either. I feel woosy & head-achy though. 
I was poweer sleeping it off but sci-fi is running all the episodes of Revolution & I would like to catch the last couple of episodes.

Im glad i see my regular Dr in the morning, at least I can get some nic patches.

Is it normal to get a headache & feel woosy after getting a tooth pulled?
Thanks


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I had to have one pulled a few months ago. I was just, "not right" for several hours afterwords. No headache, and not exactly woozy, but for sure not feeling normal.
I kept the gauze in for about 6 hours, or so. I did change it maybe twice during that time.
Hopefully by the time you get up in the morning, you'll be feeling better.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Hercsmama,
Either someones prayers got through or my meds or both did. Im pretty much back to myself. I dont usually get ill long. 
I had one yanked a few years ago & dont remember feeling like I did with this one.
Its still bleeding a bit. 
Im convinced sticking gause up there like the dentist said to isnt a good idea. Its probably a germ field stuck on a major wound, bad idea, I dont care what the dentist says.
ETa: I started feeling better once I got rid of that thing. I left it in about 6 hrs, changed 5-6 times.

No wonder I hate dentists. :stars:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Are you doing the salt water rinse?
I did the rinsing about every 4 hours or so, after the bleeding had about stopped. Also after every time I ate, for about a week.
Gently mind you, you do not want the blood clot to come out!!
Be very careful about that, or you could develop a dry socket. I've never had one, but dh got one once. He said the pain was worse than when he cut off his big toe with the lawn mower, so be careful.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

No rinse for 24 hrs. He said be careful eith the clot too. Cant spit, rinse, or drink through a straw for 24 hrs. Basically create no suction in the mouth. That I can do.

My Dr's used to me defying dr's orders :hair& coming out amazingly well :hysterical::hysterical:

Im glad i see him in the morning. He will give me nic patches too!
Im convinced the dentist was an expensive quak


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel your pain Pearl B, I had a tooth pulled 8 yrs ago Ohh, I swear the sadistic Dentist enjoyed it! It really made me mad during the extraction, I kept thinking "Hey that's my tooth I've had in my head forever and this joker is yanking it out!" grrr .:grump:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Pearl B, if you are continuing to smoke after the extraction :shocked: , chances are you DO have a dry socket and have dislodged (lost) the clot.  That might be why you are feeling lousy. I'm sorry, I hope you feel better soon. 

Did you have general anesthesia or IV sedation or did you do this under a local anesthetic? Each of those can leave you feeling lousy, used up, dizzy, nauseated, fuzzy, unwell, etc. Those of us with a little extra, uhm, "padding" or slower metabolisms tend to hold onto the anesthetic longer than skinny folks and it takes longer for it to wear out of our systems. 

People often wonder "Why the gauze"? The gauze is placed to aid in hemostasis (clotting and stopping bleeding). It is there so that you have something to hold firm biting pressure against- again, to aid in stopping the bleeding. Otherwise, it will just bleed and bleed and bleed. We have actually had to see noncompliant patients in the ER that bled uncontrollably because they took out their gauze too soon.  The blood loss was so significant that the patient's blood pressure dropped dangerously low and the patient passed out at home. (This was not OUR patient, but another clinic's and this person had a "full mouth extraction" - all of their remaining teeth extracted in one appointment.) Gauze should always be removed after 2 hours- even if you continue to bleed. If a person continues to bleed after 2 hours, then you need to try moistened tea bags placed over the extraction site. The tannins released in the tea aid in clotting. If you are still bleeding after 4 hours, or if you lose or dislodge your clot, a product known as "Gel Foam" ( a dissolvable packing that takes the place of a blood clot) may need to be placed by your dentist in order to stop the bleeding and to act as a barrier between your jaw bone and the nerve that runs beneath your teeth's roots- and the world outside. 

Molar extraction on adults can be every difficult- those roots have been deeply integrated in the jaw bone for many many many years and they are happy where they are. They don't let go easily and oftentimes, the dentists will have cut open a flap around the tooth in order to remove a ring of bone (that's JAW bone, folks) from around the base of your tooth in order to get the tooth out without fracturing the roots. Sometimes the tooth can be "rocked out", other times, they have to be "sectioned" and removed piece by piece- this makes for a longer than normal healing phase and healing phases vary from person to person depending on age, overall general health, difficulty of extraction, and special issues- such as smoking. Smokers oral tissues are oxygen deplete, more friable, already prone to bleeding due to periodontal disease issues, and they heal very slowly compared to nonsmokers.

Please understand, I am not scolding anyone for smoking- just explaining the issues.

Salt water rinses are recommended only AFTER 24 hours of allowing the clot to remain in place, and go a long way to keeping the area pristinely clean and keeps food particles from settling in the depression where the tooth used to be. Salt water also pulls water out of the oral tissues (osmosis) and reduces swelling. If you can reduce the swelling and inflammation you can reduce the pain associated with the pressure to the tissues and to the nerves. 

Rest, elevation of your head, ice to the face for the first several hours- all of these help with an uncomplicated recovery. 

I realize much of this is too late to help you, Pearl B, but it may help someone else. 

I am not a dentist, but I have worked in oral surgery and dentistry for several years, so if anyone has any dental/oral surgery questions, PLEASE feel free to pm me. I am happy to offer my advice based on my experience. 

Lots of people want to have extractions done on Friday so that they have all weekend to recover. :nono: I recommend you have extractions done on MONDAY so that you have all week to have access to your dentist or oral surgeons for a return visit and check to deal with any complications you might have.

In my experience, I can tell you that the dentists I have worked for consider every extracted tooth to be a failure- they hate to see people lose something that God gave them that even modern dentistry cannot replace as well.

Their "joy" comes from helping get out a bad tooth, from getting people out of pain, and they are as relieved as you are when they get that bugger out. Extractions are kind of deceiving from the patient's perspective-we tend to think of every tooth as easy to extract as a baby tooth. :Nono: 

From the dentists perspective, they are PHYSICALLY very difficult and very physically exhausting. I have had dentists and surgeons have to come out the operatory for a few minutes to stretch, take a deep breath, and recover a bit before going back in, scrubbing back in, and tackling a particularly difficult tooth. 

Though they may cover it well with jokes and trying to inject a little levity to try and ease patient's worries and discomfort, dentist and oral surgeons are always apprehensive when doing extractions because extractions are THE MOST DANGEROUS and the MOST COMPLCATION-FILLED procedure they do. 

*That's where most dental/medical emergencies occur and when a tooth FINALLY comes out- dentists just wants to "high-five" somebody.*


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Leaving for my fiber fair- report on Monday!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

WIHH,

Thank You,
I just had the tooth out yesterday morning. I did bite down on that gauze for about 4-5 hrs, then fell asleep. It hadnt stopped the bleeding and I finally gave up on it. The bleeding isnt bad though.

Part of why Im glad I see my regular physician this morning. If my vitals are to far off it will show up. Maybe he will be able to get me some antibiotics if he thinks theres an infection risk.

The dentist just gave me general anesthetic & nothing much else, did a sectional extraction.

Im paying attention to how my body feels, it feels basically alright.
Dinner was ice cream & then mashed potatoes & spirulina(vitamin). Probably gonna be the same today.

Good info to know. Had I known I woulda scheduled Monday. It only took about 15 minutes to get the tooth out, it was half gone, filling fell out.

I hope your fiber fair goes good!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

WIHH, :shocked:. Lots of interesting info in that post, but it gave me the heebie jeebies! I had 4 teeth pulled before I got braces (way too much crowding in my mouth!), and I had my 4 wisdom teeth pulled in college. Luckily I dont' remember much, and had a fairly easy recovery, but thinking about what they went through to take them out makes me get the willies! My husband is fascinated that I have 8 fewer teeth than he does. :hohum:

Pearl B, have a good weekend and an easy recovery!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And I still have a baby tooth! 

The dentists are on my case to get an implant...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> And I still have a baby tooth!
> 
> The dentists are on my case to get an implant...


My mom had a baby tooth well into adulthood. I think she was in her 40's/early50's before it finally shattered when she was chewing something. She was missing the adult tooth, so the baby tooth stayed since it had nothing underneath it to push it out!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> And I still have a baby tooth!


The only person I know that has a baby tooth is my mom! I didn't think there are others.

Pearl I will be praying for you.

I am hoping to be able to go to Rhinebeck this year as I missed it last year because of my diagnoses. As it is I am set for my tests before then so we will see. I am very nervous all day long. If you would pray for me I would really appreciate it. This first anniversary is very hard!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have a permanent tooth under this baby tooth, so it's likely to stay there for a long time. Funny thing is, my younger brother ended up with an extra permanent tooth that had to be pulled! 

Woodpecker, you'll be in my prayers. You too, Pearl!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You for the prayers well wishes every one!

Woodpecker,
I will be praying for you.

My Dr said the dentist only gives anti-biotics if the tooth is infected. Also if the dentist didnt give me anything, he doesnt want to either, unless it becomes a problem & then dont hesitate to call him. Said giving me anything at this point might do more harm than good.

He told me to quite smoking to or be prepared to face the potential consequences. Then he gave me a script for some patches. Switching to the e-cigs aint much better. Its the inhaling-potential sucking that poses the greatest danger,
which I suspected.

Im having a hard time starting them, I really enjoy smoking. I admit Im not feeling as good & think it is due to the smoking.

Had a good dinner. I was starving. Im rinsing with salt water & Listerine very very gently now. Am getting ready to give the patch a try again, as Im getting a bit of an on & off headache. Took a nap earlier this afternoon, & it tasted/felt kinda bloody. I only feel bad after the smokes though. Dr said watch out for signs/symptoms of a fever/infection, I dont feel that. Best to just bite the bullet & stick with the patch I suspect.

Now I wish I had some tv dinners or something along those lines. It wouldnt take that long to cook up a hamburger patty & wave some veggies & I think I will, Im hungry more than anything.

Thank you again! Am looking forward to the morning, will be day 2 & 1 day closer to being healed up, 72 hours being the critical period. If tomorrow goes good, Im likely on the mend without too much to worry about.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

All things considered Im feeling pretty good this morning. Just about back to my normal self!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I haven't said much in awhile, just stopped by to do a little reading now and then. I had a biggo hugo sock scare yesterday. I was depressed nearly all day. :shocked: It seems one of my Gone-A-Milkin socks went missing for awhile. I was really really sad. :Bawling: I was so happy when DH called and said he found it. Seems it fell out of the laundry basket and hid from me! 
Really haven't been up to much but working. DH has a doc appt next week, it is with the disability doc, so all prayers are appreciated. We know his deafness will not get better, and he hasn't found a job in over a year (pretty sure that is why) so disability pay would be a blessing right now. The budget has zero wiggle room at this time.

At least I have a huge fiber stash!! About to finish up some spinning. This will be the FIRST I have spun in a consistent manner. yes, shocking I know. I think I will get quiet a bit of 2 ply out of it, and can't wait to finish it up. Not sure what it will be. 
I have to get on my game for Christmas. Looks like all the kids will get knitted or sewn stuff. Maybe one bought item each. 

Cyndi - congrats on that check!
Healing prayers to all that need it, and I sure wish I could have seen some of those pics!! 
I think everyone needs to post extra pics now, because I feel deprived. hehe!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I'm just popping in to say Hi! I can't stay sitting upright for long, with my foot down. I'm glad for those here who have good news, and I'll keep those in my prayers who need it.

I had the surgery on my ankle last Weds, and am healing up okay. Today I am finally able to sit at my computer for just a little bit. The first couple of days were pretty painful, and the pain meds didn't seem to help much. But each day gets a little better, and today I got around pretty well a few times. I have to wear a big black walking boot with all kinds of velcro and straps on it and it is heavy. But it keeps my ankle from flexing and hurting. The bone they took out was the size of an almond kernal (shelled). I know my ankle will feel much better once it heals and not having that thing being squished with each step I take. The incision is a couple of inches long, and it gets rubbed by the boot some, so I have padding arranged to help prevent that. I put ice on it at intervals, too.

On a bad note, the day before surgery I had one of the other clinic doctors do my pre-op physical. My regular doc wasn't available, so I saw Dr Tope, a pretty young woman who was real nice. She had me say Ahhhhh, as she shown her flashlight in my mouth, and then she asked me if I knew I had a brown spot on the back roof of my mouth. I said, no. She asked if I had any knowledge of how long it has been there, and again I said no. She said we should prolly have Dr so-and-so look at it and that I should keep track of it.....

So when I got home I Googled it, and was shocked to find out that brown spots on the roof of the mouth are usually associated with *oral melanoma*s. :shocked: And that surgery to get rid of the melanoma can be disfiguring and make eating and stuff difficult, and most aren't caught soon enuf to treat successfully. I didn't read anything positive about brown spots on the mouth roof, it was all kinda depressing.

So Monday I am going to call the clinic to have her set up an exam by that doctor. The Decorah clinic is run by Mayo, and all the doctors are Mayo physicians, and specialists travel to the rural clinics like the Decorah one each week, and I get the same quality of care as at Rochester.

I have to have a *biopsy* done of that brown spot, she told me. I can see the spot myself in the mirror, and I truly have no idea how long it's been there, but it would be strange for none of the other doctors who have looked in my mouth in the last few months, to have not seen it. It's right there in plain sight, once she showed me where it is I saw it. Stan is kinda poo pooing it as being no big deal, but I'm not so sure. I also read that sometimes the brown spots aren't melanoma yet, but are precursers to it later on, kinda like being a halo or aura to oncoming migraines.

I really hope I don't have yet one more bad thing to deal with, I have plenty of health issues on my plate at present, as it is, that I have no control over and did not ask to have happen to me. 
At some point the straw will break the camel's back. gre: 
The FAP I have affects so many body systems already, that this new thing is just icing on the cake. I feel like my body is trying to kill me, one way or another, hook or by crook. It's not gonna give up. The good thing is that it won't take me long to see the specialist or get tests done, Mayo is wonderful about that stuff like no other. I'm not one to shy away from getting things looked at rapidly these days... but it is getting to the point that I may as well just go live at Mayo Clinic, I spend so much time with doctors. Stan is getting so sick and tired of the medical stuff, and I can't blame him really, as there seems to be no end to it all... I am really resentful of my body's apparent death wish.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I will be praying for you IowaLez,

Dont be overly concerned just yet. It may be nothing serious at all. Since you have had other Dr's Im sure one of them must have seen it by now. It doesnt sound like the young Dr was really overly concerned about it either.

I went through a period where I tried to look up any medical problems I thought I might have had. As a way to be on top of them.
I learned unless you really want to unnecessarily stress yourself out, thats best left to the Dr's

Just rest & heal up!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I sure hope it's nothing, IowaLez. I'm sending good healing and positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I closed my ravelry account today.

Here, it's fun to interact and goof off and share.....

Over there, it just seemed like work. :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are a lot of serious fiber people over there. I think you are an acquired taste FR . We'll happily take you though, sorry you felt like an outcast over on Ravelry.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, MW. 

Acquired taste.

That sounds about right.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Hang in there, Lez. As you know I worked for a group of Oral Surgeons and we literally did 100s of biopsies every month - and about 90% were inconsequential - about 9% were serious and 1% were the really scary stuff. The odds are in your favor. 

I am surprised you didn't get an oral surgery referral - even lots of general dentists have soft tissue lesion scanners now days to look at suspicious spots like that -and when they don't, they send you on to an oral surgeon. We had one oral surgeon that could look at a lesion and, with a glance, "know" if it was a big deal or not -he seemed to have a 6th sense about these things even before a pathology report came back. 

FWIW, I have a big blue discoloration under my tongue - called an "amalgam tattoo" where metal particles from a silver mercury filling leached into my soft tissue - it's nothing to worry about - I have had it since I was 13 years old - but every new dentist looks at it and their eyes get really wide. 

I'll be praying for you, sending you good thoughts, and energy and hoping to hear good news. 

In the mean time, as Frazzlehead says, "Just Keep Knitting".


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lez, thinking good thoughts for you, I'm sure WIHH is right, you'll be fine.
FR, seriously? Come on now, you can teach those biddies over there a thing or two about super crazy bulky knitting. Now get back in there and give them what for.

Spending this morning packing for our trip. Dh and I leave tomorrow morning for Texas, we will be picking up Daddy on Saturday, and heading back.
Hoping for a nice uneventful trip, we are renting a car for the drive, a nice shiney brand spanking new Dodge charger, very nice!:happy2: With the way i drive, hopefully we get back without having gotten any tickets.....:hobbyhors
Dh and the kids all call me Turbo, so we'll see.

Our Steer went to the processor the other day, hanging weight was 872 pounds! We knew he was a big boy, but Holy Moly! I'm doubly thrilled with his weight though, as he was gifted to us in exchange for letting the neighbors use our grass this year, so just the .55 a pound cut and wrap fee for us. The processor said he grades out to High Choice, so we are feeling very blessed and we think we really got the better end of the arrangement. 100% grass fed and finished beef for .55 a pound, can't beat it!:nanner:
I've got my socks and dhs sweater ready to go. As he will do most all the driving on the way back, so I can make sure Daddy is alright. Hoping I can get these sleeves finished..


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yesterday evening, I was gifted a 20" Beka Rigid Heddle loom! :nanner:

With TWO heddles! :bouncy:

But it's missing the beams, so I'll have to order new ones. Oh we'll, it's still an awesome loom for cheap!

I wonder if my dear husband could make me a stand for it... :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sven, if my hubby could make a stand, yours SURELY could !! Pictures ?! 

This weekend is the Oregon Flock & Fiber Festival !! Im going on sat to look, enjoy and shop .... then Sunday is the class I take my Angora Bunny & learn how to shear her ! Gotta hurry back after the class to set up for the Pro Wrestling show !! Hubby has a gig playing in a new coffee shop Fri evening ... busy weekend ! YAY !


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Hercsmama, I hope you have a wonderful, uneventful trip.

IowaLez, praying for you! 


I just got biopsy results today--all clear, thankfully. I think waiting for biopsy results is one of the most stressful times in life. My doctor called me, himself, on my cell. When I heard his voice, I almost passed out! My sister-in-law has the same doctor and said she should have warned me that he's very big on personal attention to each patient, so a personal call from him isn't necessarily bad news (but holy cow, he scared me!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

There are no pictures of the loom, because it is just random parts in a box. I promise, once it's set up, there will be pictures!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We are outta here!
Car's packed and we are leaving in just a bit.
Take care all! See you in a few days!:hobbyhors:hobbyhors


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Have a safe Trip Hercsmama!


When it rains it pours,
Im still heartbroken & mourning over the loss of my little birdy.

Because of a silly/innocent mistake I might have lost a friendship I enjoyed, though this has me questioning if that friendship was worth it, & the answering is pointing towards No.

I ordered something online last week. I marked no partial shipment. Well they went ahead & made it a partial shipment. They said it wouldnt be in for 3 weeks,& I would be charged later. (
Well they ran the charge through my account & over-drafted it bigtime.

I just got off the phone with them, they said they normally send out a e-mail/phone call & get authorization before they do that. They didnt do it this time, Lucky me. I got it worked out with them though.

all the while this is taking place, I was trying to clean a batch of wool on the hotplates. The problem & calls started after I was well underway on the process :hair Ive only been pre-soaking it in cold water anticipating having clean wool to play with for 3 days :doh: 

When it rains it pours, Im starting to just laugh at it now. Wonder whats next? :stars: :sob: :hysterical: :spinsmiley: :lookout:

At least I learned how to do the mattress stitch & am almost done with my 1st sew together sweater


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, PearlB, don't you just hate it when it happens like that?

Here, have a mug of tea and rest a bit. Tea makes any day at least a little better.

:hugs:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

PearlB, I'm so sorry you've hit a rough patch! Frazzlehead has great advice--have a cup of tea and "just keep knitting".

I did exactly that over the past couple of weeks and frazzlehead's words kept me company.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Frazzlehead & Blueberry Chick!

I found the what's next. Cooling fan on my laptop.Says if I keep running it it might damage it. So I'm down to my kindle. Oh well, just leaves me more time for my fiber pursuits. I got my 1st sew together sweater done last night. It is stunning if I do say so myself. Will see if I can get a pic later.
At least I can get to Ravelry on my kindle, so it's all okay.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a random question, I hope you all don't mind me asking of the FAC. Which stich is the next step up in difficulty after seed do you think? I did do ribbing once and didn't find it too challenging. Thanks!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear, PurlB ... that calls for MORE tea and MORE knitting! Hang in there!

Woodpecker, if you are comfortable with variations on knit and purl, why not try lace?

This'll walk you through all the basics, it is MUCH easier than you think it is. In fact when you were learning ribbing you probably made lace stitches by accident, most people do. 

I'll be happy to give you a copy for free - just PM me if you would like that, I can send you a coupon code.  That offer holds for any other Fibre Arts Forum members too!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Frazzle!

It's not all bad, besides the bird & laptop, the rest of it is working itself out.I actually strengthened 3 friendships along the way!

I just need to to lighten up

Thank you all for listening, it helped!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Sometimes it helps to lay it all out there, Pearl. It seems silly, but having someone care that you're having a rough time and telling you that it will be okay can really make a difference.

I'm working on a hat for my son (and apparently not working fast enough for his liking, as he just asked me if there's something that I should be doing right now). I don't know why I didn't think about it when I bought yarn for a child's hat, but I neglected the fact that my son has a monster-sized dome and needs an adult-sized hat. I will be going the last few rows in an off-white instead of his proferred orange.

Off to get ready for work! I hate working late as it makes getting the kiddos around the next morning a bear, but I'm glad to be getting some hours. I only had 7 hours on my last paycheck, which made me realize how much we count on my little part-time income to make ends meet.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey all, we're back home as of 2:30 in the morning last night.
WE are really tired, but glad to be home. 1800 mile round trip, thank goodness that's over for now.
Daddy is very confused, and restless, but he is really happy to be here, he just has no idea where exactly here is.:smack
Hopefully he will settle in very soon, as he is kind of making me nuts with the constant questions, but it is all a part of the adjustment period.
He finds my wheels fascinating, which makes me nervous, as he is a tinker-er, and I can just see him trying to figure out how they work...
so for now they are locked up in the back room. I can pull them out after he goes to bed at night.
Well, off to get the laundry done, and relax a bit. 
OH! I got the sleeves almost finished on the sweater that never ends, only 23 more rows to go!:goodjob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

y'all don't hate me. I cannot "like" any post for some crazy reason.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

me either, what is wrong??


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Debi, that sounds like a very long trip in a short amount of time, but glad you are all home safely. Hope your Dad adapts quickly.
Pearl, life is giving you a run for your money! Breathe deeply a couple of times and knit,or spin, that's what I do.
BlueBerryChic, that is fantastic news, Thanking God!
Sven, what a great gift can't wait to see what you will weave.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Apparently, I can like stuff. And I like all of you!

(Thanks, dhodge! I'm very thankful.)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Woodpecker, if you are comfortable with variations on knit and purl, why not try lace?
> 
> This'll walk you through all the basics, it is MUCH easier than you think it is. In fact when you were learning ribbing you probably made lace stitches by accident, most people do.
> 
> I'll be happy to give you a copy for free - just PM me if you would like that, I can send you a coupon code.  That offer holds for any other Fibre Arts Forum members too!


Thanks frazzel,, PMing you!

Praying for all those who need it!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Woodpecker, I second the suggestion for trying lace knitting. Apparently I jumped into it with my third project ever, and didn't even know that was what I was doing! 

In other words, don't be intimidated. Just learn those darn code words :hrm: (yo, ssk, k2tog, sl1, psso. . .) and how to do them (really, ridiculously easy) and you'll be flying in no time.

Meanwhile, I haven't tried seed stitch yet so I :bow: to you.

Here on the homefront, I finished farmers market season, finished--just today--DD2's birthday socks for October, am working on a lacework shawl, and have my next knitting lesson scheduled for next week. Haven't had a lesson since April or May, so I'm rather geeked, LOL.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Sometimes it helps to lay it all out there,


Taylor thank you, yes. It really did help. And thank you everyone for listening & caring & being encouraging.:bow:
I don't normally spill all my negative feelings, they were building up too much & coming one right after the other.
It was just a simple misunderstanding with my friend & everything is all good again. I tend to be a hermit in real life & am selective of who I let close, & am closer to her than most. I couldn't imagine her being so upset over what happened. Turns out she wasn't, she just had a really bad cold/virus & wasn't talking to anyone for 3 days.

In the meantime I actually reached out to a few other people, which I rarely if ever do, & became better friends with them as well.

I tend to believe we create our own experiences with our thoughts & feelings.
I've been in some dark headspaces since I lost Buddy. So the recent series of negative events really wasn't much of a surprise to me. I'm actually surprised it wasn't worse. I normally am pretty lucky all things considered.
I've recently been paying close attention to inner thoughts & feelings & the outer events in my life & am convinced me that we do indeed have a considerable influence in creating the events that happen in our lives. 

I'm learning to navigate a little better on my kindle. In time I will get the laptop fixed. I smoke roll your own. I try to keep loose tobacco cleaned up. No matter how hard you try there are is always a bit of it scattered about. I bet more than anything that's why the cooling fan isn't working.

Sven, Congrats on the loom!:clap:

BlueberryChick, Thank goodness your biopsy is all clear :bow::dance:

Hercsmama, I agree with dodge, that's alot of miles in a short amount of time, I'm glad your back safe. I hope things go well with your father & he settles in soon & your wheel stays safe!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kris in MI,
Congrats on finishing the market season & DD's socks done. I hope your next lesson is fun too!


I just figured out how to do pics with this. This is my 1st sew together sweater.
I had never done cables either. Didn't bother practicing, just saw the example on YouTube & went for it.
I love how big the hood is!

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10008765983/]







[/url]
KINDLE_CAMERA_1378495444000 by hobbyphoto's


KINDLE_CAMERA_1378495494000 by hobbyphoto's, on Flickr



KINDLE_CAMERA_1377944520000 by hobbyphoto's, on Flickr


KINDLE_CAMERA_1378495512000 by hobbyphoto's, on Flickr


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Today is one of those days when I think I have life figured out and bam, I still don't know a thing. 

My 24 year old nephew committed suicide today. He loved his wife and 3 little girls with all of his heart. They all sat down and had lunch together and when his wife went to the supermarket he read to the girls, put them down for their naps and went into the bedroom and shot himself in the head. He'd lost his job. I really don't understand how life can be so unfair. He was such an awesome dad and husband. He hand built all of their beds and furniture and always did it with so much love. These little girls will never know how much he adored them. They are ages 2, 3 & 4.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ejagno..... I can tell you with confidence, that I have seen it all.

I just have.

I lost a 2 yo son to a drowning in 2002.
Lost the Dear Wife of my youth and the baby she was carrying in 2006.
Just this last spring, my own father committed suicide, himself....after medication for a lifelong battle with manic depression went ridiculous. My youngest son had just spent the night with him and my mother, and the three of them were out at the farm for a cleanup day and picnic. They hadn't been there ten minutes when he just went into the barn and shot himself.


I hadn't mentioned the latter in here, cuz I generally ain't too open about such things, but now..... I just want you, and everyone else among us who suffers...... to know that I don't get it, either.


But, tomorrow is another day, and we have to face it to the best of our ability.....cuz when our turn to give an account comes due.... the best we could do is all we'll have.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Forerunner;

Words cannot describe the pain I felt for you while reading about your devastating losses in your life. I just feel so horrible because although my little sister and I have always been close and I could fix anything or at least make her feel better, there is absolutely no fixing this or nothing in the world to say that would make her feel better. I have been blessed enough that I can't even say I know her pain. I don't know what to do, if anything, to help her through this. Personally, I can't even bear the thought of losing a child.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

ETA...... the sharpness of the pain will eventually subside...... sort of........

Let trying times pull the family closer...... literally.

Given the trends of the day, it may be soon enough that the wiser families come together to pool resources as the world falls apart around us all.

It would be about high time, anyhow.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess we are lucky, those of us who can't imagine being in such a dark place that suicide seems to be the only option left. I haven't had anyone in my family do that, but I have had close friends whose family members have, and it is always devastating. Prayers for healing and peace going upwards.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

ejagno, 
I have no words at all. I am so very, very sorry that this happened. I just popped in today after having been absent from this board for a bit and read your post - it kicked me in the gut. I cannot imagine what his wife and your sister are going through. I pray that there are folks in their lives who can step into the gap and put their arms around them. Can you go to your sister and be with her? In my family, when there is a loss, we all come together and circle the wagons - literally all being in one house together. My deepest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

ejagno and Forerunner, I'm so sorry for your losses. We've been touched 2 times by suicide, and it is so hard to handle because there are so many unanswered questions. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Ejagno and Forerunner, I am so sorry for the losses in your lives. 

I don't know that road from personal experience, but we lost a nephew to suicide a few years ago. His mother is not just a sister-in-law, but my closest friend. The path to peace has not been smooth nor straight, and there are days when she feels like she's starting over, but she has found a new normal, and it includes joy and contentment.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

ejagno (and FR), I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My love to you who are hurting with losses and sorrow. Grief is such a hard road, but the only way out is through. Those of us who have walked it stand on the other side and say "just keep walking, let me hold my light up a little higher so you can see it, come this way, just one step at a time, there is peace eventually, but you have to keep walking, I'm here, proof that survival is possible, even happiness."

Much love.

And, as a moment of cheer on a dark day, let me share a project I have been very blessed to work on.

I have a circle of online friends (also spinners and knitters), and one of our group is facing a difficult health situation. We wanted to join together and do something for her, so there's a blanket being made of squares we knit ... but I also thought that her husband and father (who lost her mother not long ago and is very close to his daughter) would need some love and support in this hard time. I asked the group if they'd send bits of handspun to me, and I would weave lap blankets for the men in her life. Well, boxes of yarn have arrived here and I have enough to make a blanket for her as well, plus lots left over (I will be weaving something else, probably scarves, and we'll raffle those off for a fundraiser). Anyway, it's really quite humbling and wonderful to be part of a project so huge - there is yarn from all over the world, from probably 20 people, and it *all works together*. It is just incredible how it's turning out.

Here are a couple of pictures - the first shows one blanket, unwound off the loom for measuring purposes, the second shows the colours better:


----------

